# Heel slipping in new shoes



## Liquidus (Mar 2, 2009)

I just bought a pair of 7.5E AE Wilberts and the saleswoman measured my feet to choose the right size. However, whenever I take a step, my heel slips slightly out of the shoe. I am not sure if this will irritate my heels and I am hesitant to try wearing it outside for a whole day because I might need to return them. After reading previous threads, some people say it's a problem, some people say you just need to break it in, and some people say it's because of a narrower heel on the foot vs the shoe. As for the length of the shoe vs my feet, I can (with some difficulty) fit an index finger into the heel of the shoe. Will it break in or should I try a half size down?


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

return them while you can, try a half size down. Do it while you can.


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

If AE Wilberts had very thick double leather sole, breaking it in would solve heel slippage. But actually they have soft and flexible rubber sole. You should feel comfortable from the beggining of wear.

Return them or you will suffer from heel blisters.


----------



## tomboys (Apr 21, 2009)

If you can barely fit a finger between your heel and the shoe's heel counter--with the laces undone and your foot pushed all the way forward into the toe box, then it's probably close to the right length. You need about 3/8" to 1/2" of space for your feet to expand and breath during the course of the day.

However, the heel of the shoe should be snug against your heel, period. If you feel it slipping, then the fit is bad. While your foot and shoe both measure out at the same number, that's only part of the equation. The shape of your foot, your overall foot volume and the last of the shoe are all important considerations. Unfortunately, the latter 3 considerations can only be assessed by trying on the shoes in various sizes. Don't get caught up relying on just the numbers matching.

What should you do? I would agree with deanayer and return them immediately and try on a half-size smaller. However, don't focus on just the elimination of heel slippage. Pay close attention to how your toes feel in the toe box--you shouldn't feel the tops of the shoe pressing on them nor should they feel cramped.

If the above works (heel doesn't slip, your toes have room to wiggle easily and the sides of your feet don't feel pinched in), then great, you're good to go. However, if you feel the top of the shoe pressing on your toes and / or your toes feel somewhat cramped, then I would suggest trying on an 7.5D. The reason why I say try on the D width is because the shoe you bought is a blucher (derby) and due to their design, they tend to have a more forgiving fit width-wise than their oxford (balmoral) counterparts. 

If the 7.5D ends up being too tight in the forefoot area, try on an 8D. By going to a half size larger, the shoe may be narrow enough in the heel to prevent your heel from slipping. Yet, because it's a half size larger, it will give you slightly more width in the forefoot section which may be enough to accommodate the E width in your measured size. The half size larger will only add about 1/4" to your overall length. 

If none of these options work, then my suggestion is to forget that particular shoe and look for something else.


----------



## Liquidus (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the great instructions tomboys, I'll try out those sizes.

trolperft: Does that mean that initial heel slippage on leather soled shoes like the PA will go away after breaking in? Eventually I'll buy a pair of PAs and will have to decide on a size for that too...


----------

